# Java HMO - Will no longer Update -Help



## newkid (Feb 7, 2003)

I had my Java HMO working but now the Java HMO Server won't update.

I was able to successfully load and run Java HMO - loaded weather, stocks, etc.. and display info from the web. After loading the stocks plugin, I inadvertantly deleted it and then added it back. But now I get an error which says "Could not update Java HMO Server" whenever I hit apply.

I'm also running Tivo Desktop 2.3

Tivo Beacon: on
Streaming Proxy: on
Generate Thumbnails: off

Network
Port: 8081
IP Address: Tivo address
Netmask: blank

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Are you an admin when logged on the pc?


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

newkid said:


> I had my Java HMO working but now the Java HMO Server won't update.
> 
> I was able to successfully load and run Java HMO - loaded weather, stocks, etc.. and display info from the web. After loading the stocks plugin, I inadvertantly deleted it and then added it back. But now I get an error which says "Could not update Java HMO Server" whenever I hit apply.
> 
> ...


are those network settings the ones under properties? shouldnt that be the pc's IP instead of the Tivo IP? I left that blank on mine anyway. also make sure no firewall isnt blocking javahmo, my norton was blocking mine, i was getting the same error message as you are.


----------



## newkid (Feb 7, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> Are you an admin when logged on the pc?


Yes, I'm an admin.

It actually worked for a while and then stopped


----------



## newkid (Feb 7, 2003)

danny7481 said:


> are those network settings the ones under properties? shouldnt that be the pc's IP instead of the Tivo IP? I left that blank on mine anyway. also make sure no firewall isnt blocking javahmo, my norton was blocking mine, i was getting the same error message as you are.


I didn't know it would work at all if you left the IP address blank. And yes I think this should have said the PC's IP address rather than Tivo address.

I didn't look at Norton, that could be the problem - but it worked for a while and then stopped. I was able to view the weather and selected stocks.

I just noticed that Java HMO also indicates its compatible with Tivo Desktop 2.2 and I'm running 2.3 - could that be the problem.

I'm running Java HMO and Tivo Desktop 2.3 on Windows XP.

Thanks.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

newkid said:


> Yes, I'm an admin.
> 
> It actually worked for a while and then stopped


If it worked in the beginning then what changed since then?


----------



## newkid (Feb 7, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> If it worked in the beginning then what changed since then?


I discovered the server address settings on the tivo somehow reverted back to the default setting instead of the IP address of my PC (server). So its back working again - sort of. I can't get all of the plugins to work.

On the movies plugin I get the message "Data has not been downloaded yet". But its been several hours. How long does this take? Is this normal?

Has anyone else had the same experience?

Thanks.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

newkid said:


> I discovered the server address settings on the tivo somehow reverted back to the default setting instead of the IP address of my PC (server). So its back working again - sort of. I can't get all of the plugins to work.
> 
> On the movies plugin I get the message "Data has not been downloaded yet". But its been several hours. How long does this take? Is this normal?
> 
> ...


i have never got the movies plugin to work on mine, just music, photo, and weather (sometimes on the weather).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the movies plug in has been broken for a long time, but there's a new one on DDB someplace.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> the movies plug in has been broken for a long time, but there's a new one on DDB someplace.


that would explain it then
would you happen to know why on the weather plugin, my local radar only shows up every once in a while... and the current temp is usually off as well (lol) the national radar always works though
too bad you cant get these maps in motion


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I have no idea
when Apple updated Java a few months ago, my Jhmo quit working altogether so I have quit using it.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I have no idea
> when Apple updated Java a few months ago, my Jhmo quit working altogether so I have quit using it.


bummer...
i got the updated movies plug-in
thanks gunny


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

happy to help
hey would you mind emailing the plug in to me? I'll PM my email address. I'd like to keep it handy.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> happy to help
> hey would you mind emailing the plug in to me? I'll PM my email address. I'd like to keep it handy.


no problem


----------



## louiss3000 (Aug 5, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> the movies plug in has been broken for a long time, but there's a new one on DDB someplace.


Gunny, I have searched ther, no joy. Maybe I'm using a wrong search term? Ideas?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I found it by searching for movies.jar


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

louiss3000 said:


> Gunny, I have searched ther, no joy. Maybe I'm using a wrong search term? Ideas?


Thread title: JAVAHMO and the Movies plugin

tack this on the end of the address: forum/showthread.php?t=46071

it is in post #5


----------

